# **UPDATE TO **UPDATE** Help please. Is my inherited bike too big?!



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

Hi, I wonder if you can help please?

My father in law sadly passed away recently, a keen cyclist who rode an immaculate 2009 Trek Madone 4.7 58cm.

This bike has now become available to me and I would love to ride it in his honour/memory. It's a lovely bike and I rode it to our local bike store today (where it was purchased) to check sizing as I am 5.10 and have ridden a 56 in the past. 

The young guy in the shop immediately said it is too big but didn't ask to see me on it, or size me up on it! He did say they could fit a shorter handlebar bracket for £50 but said that could affect steering. I must admit to being no expert but riding it, it didn't feel much different to my 56cm Trek Domane I had a couple of years ago.

Any help/advice would be very much appreciate please? Obviously I don't want sentiment to cloud my judgement and run in to problems, but equally I also see a very good, light and well equipped bike that would mean a lot to be able to ride and enjoy!

Many thanks


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2016)

I would have thought that you could put the saddle down a bit (which would bring it forward) and fit a shorter stem to get the bike to fit you.

I ride 58 cm bikes but I got a 60 cm bike to fit me by doing the above.

It wouldn't cost much to try, in fact you could probably borrow a shorter stem off somebody. maybe from the LBS on the understanding that you would buy it or return it undamaged after a test ride. I suggest trying an 8 or 9 cm stem. You'd normally have something like an 11 cm stem on a bike of that size.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2016)

I would find another lbs, the young guy sounds a right no interest planner.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Hi, I wonder if you can help please?
> 
> My father in law sadly passed away recently, a keen cyclist who rode an immaculate 2009 Trek Madone 4.7 58cm.
> 
> ...


It's not a massive difference, a few minor tweaks will have the bike fitted to you nicely. Seat position, and pedal position will be key, maybe flip the stem, that should work. Any bike fitter, worth their salt, will get it sorted for you..


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2016)

You'll be fine. It's not the ideal size if you are an out and out performance buff, but for most riders provided you can get the bars and saddle in the correct position you won't notice a difference. It is worth remembering that ideas about the ideal frame size changes from time to time, look at pictures of professional riders from the fifties through to the early nineties and they had very little seat post showing compared to today, even allowing for compact frames. When I started racing in the late sixties the fashion was to get the biggest frame that would fit you.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Mar 2016)

Ride it about for a while and if it feel comfy enough then that's ok 
Good luck.
(Nice tribute to FIL)


----------



## Kajjal (24 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> You'll be fine. It's not the ideal size if you are an out and out performance buff, but for most riders provided you can get the bars and saddle in the correct position you won't notice a difference. It is worth remembering that ideas about the ideal frame size changes from time to time, look at pictures of professional riders from the fifties through to the early nineties and they had very little seat post showing compared to today, even allowing for compact frames. When I started racing in the late sixties the fashion was to get the biggest frame that would fit you.



This is the advice i would give. Start with the saddle, if you can get that into the right position you are in business. If not then consider trading it in for another bike at least that way the bike helps you into cycling.


----------



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

Thanks so much everybody for the comments do far! I felt really gutted after leaving the shop but feel more positive now. I'm never going to be a performance cyclist, I will be going on social club rides, 30/40 miles each week.

When you say get the saddle in the right position, what should I technically be looking at please? I know about height etc, slightly bent leg at pedal lowest point, but it sounds more than that?


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

5ft 10.....size 58cm = Bike too big


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks so much everybody for the comments do far! I felt really gutted after leaving the shop but feel more positive now. I'm never going to be a performance cyclist, I will be going on social club rides, 30/40 miles each week.
> 
> When you say get the saddle in the right position, what should I technically be looking at please? I know about height etc, slightly bent leg at pedal lowest point, but it sounds more than that?


Angle and height. It (probably) won't be too hard over those distances.


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> But the OP says he is comfortable on a 56cm Trek. You can't make assumptions like that. I ride bikes in several different frame sizes, and I'm short so difficult to fit, but they are all set up to suit me.



Look...if a guy went into a bike shop who was 5ft 10 there is no way in memory of man would they size him up for a 58....he is a 54/56 all day....so i can make assumptions on the ops height...simple


----------



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> 5ft 10.....size 58cm = Bike too big


Oh, you see this is where it is so confusing after reading all the other helpful advice.

Thanks for the very sensitive reply!


----------



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> Look...if a guy went into a bike shop who was 5ft 10 there is no way in memory of man would they size him up for a 58....he is a 54/56 all day....so i can make assumptions on the ops height...simple


Not really the full story tho is it as I'm not just walking in to a bike shop choosing!!


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2016)

As others have said, try it out with a shorter stem, maybe a narrower handlebar etc. £50 for a stem, he's having a giraffe. You can get them easily for under £20. Indeed, someone on here might have a short one they'd exchange for postage or a few quid
Was the other Trek also a Madone, as the geometry varies across the range. The effective TT of the 58cm is 57.3cm versus 56 on the 56. So a shorter stem could easily be a solution. It may not be the perfect size, but I'm sure you would like to keep the bike if at all possible


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

By sayi


User13710 said:


> Fair enough, but the OP already has the bike! Just saying 'too big' is remarkably unhelpful to him. My bikes are all different sizes and they all fit.


Its too big....what else is there to say...thats the answer to his question
quote: Help please. Is my inherited bike too big?!


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

You can only try it and see. I rode a larger frame than I should for years with no issues. As said but worth repeating, a shorter flipped stem, maybe some compact bars, a straight seatpost rather than one with a slight offset if necessary and it might be OK. None of those things will cost much and if it doesn't suit you can return it to original and perhaps sell it and buy another in his memory. At least then you're still riding a bike he left you just in a different way.


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

My son has just give me a pair of his cycling shoes..only problem is he is an 11 and i am a 9..........


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> My son has just give me a pair of his cycling shoes..only problem is he is an 11 and i am a 9..........


Stick a couple of insoles in, job done


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

Ok...hey im sorry..yes it will fit...it will be perfect for you..it will be the most relaxing and comfiest 40 miles you have ever done


----------



## Apollonius (24 Mar 2016)

This is another heart/head dilemma, just like Tiny01 and his Bianchi desires. It may not be ideal in a rational world, but humans are not rational. Emotion means more to us. The OP wants to ride this bike for valid emotional reasons. Yes, it may be a bit on the big side, but that is not insurmountable. You will be able to ride this bike. The saddle will be low and the reach a bit of a strain, but you can and will ride it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Ride it about for a while and if it feel comfy enough then that's ok
> Good luck.
> (Nice tribute to FIL)



@Chris9181 the above info is sound


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

My new bike:


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

On a serious note chris...the top tube is around 20mm to long...measure the current stem and let me know what it is as i have load of bits and you can have it free of charge.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2016)

Does it matter what the statistics say you should ride? Surely the most important thing is how you *feel *on the bike.


----------



## Kajjal (24 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks so much everybody for the comments do far! I felt really gutted after leaving the shop but feel more positive now. I'm never going to be a performance cyclist, I will be going on social club rides, 30/40 miles each week.
> 
> When you say get the saddle in the right position, what should I technically be looking at please? I know about height etc, slightly bent leg at pedal lowest point, but it sounds more than that?



Start with saddle height, slightly too low is fine, too high leads to strains and injuries. If you are rocking on the saddle, stretching down and cycling with your feet pointed down the saddle is too high. Ideally you want the leg a little bent at the bottom. Set the saddle level. Then use KOPS to give you a good fore / aft starting point and adjust to get your legs in the right position. Saddle adjustment is purely to get your legs in the right position and not to adjust reach. If that goes OK then look at the reach and height of the bars. If not then the bike is unfortunately not suitable and best replaced with one of the correct size.


----------



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> My son has just give me a pair of his cycling shoes..only problem is he is an 11 and i am a 9..........


Are you for real man?! Perhaps I shouldn't have come on here for advice. I've just lost one of the best blokes I've ever known and just wanted a bit of info about his bike which was his pride n joy. FairPlay, you carry on and take the piss of the whole situation pal


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2016)

Try it, and if it works for you with the correct adjustments don't give a fig what anyone else says, enjoy it. Frame size matters little if you can get a suitable height and reach with correctly adjusted bars and saddle.


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Are you for real man?! Perhaps I shouldn't have come on here for advice. I've just lost one of the best blokes I've ever known and just wanted a bit of info about his bike which was his pride n joy. FairPlay, you carry on and take the piss of the whole situation pal



Chris i wasnt taking the piss out of anything pal....i was being helpfull by being blunt but truthfull to your post...some people didnt like my bluntness so as usual it esculates into something else.
Ive rode a bike that is too big mate and honestly the aches and pains it gives you its not worth it...so apologies if you think i was taking the piss but i wasnt...but like i say i will help your thread by saying its too big.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2016)

The 'ideal' size would probably be a 56 cm bike but it will be easy to adjust the setup of the 58 cm bike to suit, as described by several of us in posts above.

I normally ride 58 cm bikes with 11 cm stems, and the saddles fairly high and clamped mid-rails. I have been equally comfortable on a 60 cm bike with the saddle nearer the frame and pushed forward slightly, and using an 8 or 9 cm stem. I have also been comfortable on a 56 cm bike with the saddle set high and pushed back, and using a flipped 12 cm stem.

Within reason (and 2 cm IS within reason) what matters is the saddle position relative to the bottom bracket and the bar position relative to the saddle. You can achieve those positions on bikes of different sizes.

Chris - you WILL be able to make the bike fit you. If that bike shop won't/can't help you sort this out, find a better shop or see if you have a helpful CycleChat member near you who knows what they are doing. 

Once it is sorted, I'm sure you will have some great rides on that bike!


----------



## Chris9181 (24 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> The 'ideal' size would probably be a 56 cm bike but it will be easy to adjust the setup of the 58 cm bike to suit, as described by several of us in posts above.
> 
> I normally ride 58 cm bikes with 11 cm stems, and the saddles fairly high and clamped mid-rails. I have been equally comfortable on a 60 cm bike with the saddle nearer the frame and pushed forward slightly, and using an 8 or 9 cm stem. I have also been comfortable on a 56 cm bike with the saddle set high and pushed back, and using a flipped 12 cm stem.
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Mar 2016)

I have put a shorter stem on one of my bikes. Cost me about £17 to buy and very easy to fit yourself - you do not need a bike shop to do it for you. I have not noticed any detrimental effect on the steering.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2016)

Let's face it - people from less than 5 ft tall to well over 6 ft tall manage to get Bromptons to fit them!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2016)

In fact, take a look at this picture of me (left) with my 58 cm bike, and just_fixed with his tiny Brompton adjusted to suit him.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2016)

A shop told me my bike which I've done lots of miles comfortably on was too big too. I looked in to it and it is about 5mm too big for an 'athletic' fit but its about 2cm too small for a 'French comfort' fit, so I'm not rushing out to change it. At a guess the OPs bike does sound a little big and in the 'French/ Comfort' fit zone; if you can mod it and get a comfortable position who cares what one fit says, enjoy ;-)


----------



## 2IT (24 Mar 2016)

Don't think this has been mentioned yet: shorter cranks. Your "new" bike probably has 175 crank arms and you could probably do with 170s. With the other good advice this might make you more comfortable and cornering easier. In the US, many older cyclists and triathletes are going with shorter cranks these days.

Good luck with the gift that you received. It's a gift that many of us would be pleased to have to go with other good memories of that person.


----------



## DRM (24 Mar 2016)

I have a Carerra Zelos which is used as a winter road bike, in XL size, it was bought as it was relatively inexpensive to see how I got on as I fancied a road bike, now it has no sentimental value but I fitted a 90mm stem to try and prevent lower back pain, this was a Deda Elementi Zero one from chain reaction cycles and I think was about £16, it's not hard to fit, have a look on you tube for videos, I think with a little tweaking you will have a nice comfy bike, but I would echo what others have said, get out on it, see if you get any aches or niggles and take it from there with regard to getting it to fit you, you will proably end up swapping the stem and saddle, as some sadles can be an instrument of torture.
Chain Reaction and Wiggle are your friends for parts.


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2016)

My advice: make a few tweaks and ride the bike. It IS too big for you but as others have written, that won't kill you! Once you've gained experience and have a better idea of the kind of bike you want, pass it on or sell it to somebody taller and buy yourself a closer-fitting bike. Who knows? you might even not want another Trek.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Mar 2016)

I don't see how you can just use a person's height as a definitive measure. Surely two people of the same height could have different leg lengths and reaches. I'd have thought height was a guide to get you started and you may have to try a larger/smaller size to be sure and that one bike brand may be different to another.

I thought the OP said it didn't feel much different to his current bike. If he rides it for a few miles won't he be able to get a good idea if it fits or if it needs only small adjustments? I think people have already suggested adjustments that are possible


----------



## Chris9181 (25 Mar 2016)

One further question please. Many of you have sensibly said about tweaking set up and riding it to see how it feels (any aches n pains etc). 

Just wondered as I haven't ride for some time how best to distinguish between the aches n pains I would get anyway from starting again and ill fitting bike aches n pains?


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Just wondered as I haven't ride for some time how best to distinguish between the aches n pains I would get anyway from starting again and ill fitting bike aches n pains?


Adaptation pains go away. Bad fit pains get worse.


----------



## oldroadman (25 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> 5ft 10.....size 58cm = Bike too big


You simply cannot say that, you don't know the crotch to ground inside leg measurement.
If the person asking the question wants to have a basic check for saddle height, take the inside leg, multiply by 0.883, and see where the saddle ends up after adjusting to that measurement from centre of bb axle to top of saddle. If it can't go low enough without a bit of seat pillar showing, frame will always be a bit big. The extension may need changing for comfort and reach. Try it and see.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2016)

coco69 said:


> Look...if a guy went into a bike shop who was 5ft 10 there is no way in memory of man would they size him up for a 58....he is a 54/56 all day....so i can make assumptions on the ops height...simple


My most comfortable bikes are both 57's, which I use for longer rides, I'm 5 ft 11. I have a 55 as well, but that is not great for long rides, it's fitted nicely, but it is really only nice on shorter faster rides.


----------



## coco69 (25 Mar 2016)

oldroadman said:


> You simply cannot say that, you don't know the crotch to ground inside leg measurement.
> If the person asking the question wants to have a basic check for saddle height, take the inside leg, multiply by 0.883, and see where the saddle ends up after
> adjusting to that measurement from centre of bb axle to top of saddle. If itcan't go low enough without a bit of seat pillar showing, frame will always be a bit big. The extension may need changing for comfort and reach. Try it and see.



You know what i will not add another comment...i do hope he does make a few adjustments to make it fit plus i have offered him a stem if he needs one.
I voiced my opinion on what i ride based on my height which is 6ft with a 32/33 inside leg and i ride a 56 with a 100mm stem.
Happy riding chris and pm me if you need a stem i have a 70 and 80mm


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

No No @coco69 ,I think you are right.
There is only so much adjustment you can make to a bike before the handling is seriously compromised.
Much the same way for making a smaller bike bigger.Which I tried to do with a Van Nick MTB.
I know the OP is really wanting it to work for sentimental reasons,but you don't want it to be dangerous


----------



## coco69 (25 Mar 2016)

The bike fit i had then must be wrong....i shall call them now and ask for a full refund.
Many thanks.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2016)

I'd say ride it and see how you feel on it, I'm not much of a fan of the 'arse in the air, hands by your knees' modern style of bikes.
It may be that a shorter stem would help but £50 for one is taking the pi$$.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> My most comfortable bikes are both 57's, which I use for longer rides, I'm 5 ft 11. I have a 55 as well, but that is not great for long rides, it's fitted nicely, but it is really only nice on shorter faster rides.


i've got a 57 (straight top tube) and i'm a mere 5' 7" and it's still comfy; bit short of space on the seat tube for lights though


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> No No @coco69 ,I think you are right.
> There is only so much adjustment you can make to a bike before the handling is seriously compromised.
> Much the same way for making a smaller bike bigger.Which I tried to do with a Van Nick MTB.
> I know the OP is really wanting it to work for sentimental reasons,but you don't want it to be dangerous


It's hardly going to be dangerous with an 80 or 90mm stem on


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> It's hardly going to be dangerous with an 80 or 90mm stem on



If he has to slam the seat,then it's too big don't you think ?
I mean,what does that actually tell you ?
Mounting and unmounting would be a nightmare as well
Just my opinion


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Mar 2016)

Get on it and ride it. See if you can adjust to suit you. You dont need a guy in a bike shop to tell you its too big. After a 10 mile ride it will be really obvious if it fits or not.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

If you are not camera shy,post a picture of yourself sitting on it


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> If he has to slam the seat,then it's too big don't you think ?
> I mean,what does that actually tell you ?
> Mounting and unmounting would be a nightmare as well
> Just my opinion


I never mentioned the seat

Did you look at the geometry? The 56cm and 58cm aren't actually 2cm different on the key measurements from what I could see


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> I never mentioned the seat



I know you didn't,but it tells a story that it needs to be slammed.
And some of the advice given is to do just that.
I was just pointing it out.
What is your opinion on mounting and unmounting what the OP thinks could be a tad too big bike ?
That was his question to people.
I say yes,without a doubt


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2016)

As someone else pointed out, we don't know his proportions other than his height. I can't imagine a bike that is a single size bigger is going to be such an issue. I'm sure he'll be able to get his leg over

He should give the bike a try but it's understandable that he'd rather not part with it


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> As someone else pointed out, we don't know his proportions other than his height
> 
> He should give the bike a try but it's understandable that he'd rather not part with it



To be honest,I wouldn't want to part with it either.
As well the OP's good reasons of being a nice gesture towards the departed previous owner,it's a sweet bike 
No doubts there


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

OP - I salute you and raise a glass to your late father in law. He was taken too soon.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> . I'm sure he'll be able to get his leg over




Oooh errr, calling @Fnaar 

Being of the old school on bikes (riding non-stop since 1966) if you can stand astride the bike with your feet on the floor and not have your voice rise by an octave then it ain't too big. I know that the way they're built now means that a foot of seatpost is 'de rigeuer' for sizing (as is not holding the handlebars but hanging on to the brake levers or 'hoods' as they call them now) as is the 'Quasimodo' positioning of handlebars but how many people post on here about their handlebars being too low (with the advice "Flip the stem" being the answer)
I'd say try the shorter stem.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> if you can stand astride the bike with your feet on the floor and not have your voice rise by an octave then it ain't too big.


or you are a woman.

Just sayin'


----------



## Chris9181 (26 Mar 2016)

Thanks for all your help with this. 

I went to Dave Mellor Cycles today, our better lbs and they thought immediately it would be fine so I had a bike fit. Everything good and they just had to flip stem and I'm going to change the bars from a 44cn to a 42. Here are some pics


----------



## oldroadman (26 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks for all your help with this.
> 
> I went to Dave Mellor Cycles today, our better lbs and they thought immediately it would be fine so I had a bike fit. Everything good and they just had to flip stem and I'm going to change the bars from a 44cn to a 42. Here are some pics


Result!! Nice bike, enjoy the bike and the memories it holds for you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks for all your help with this.
> 
> I went to Dave Mellor Cycles today, our better lbs and they thought immediately it would be fine so I had a bike fit. Everything good and they just had to flip stem and I'm going to change the bars from a 44cn to a 42. Here are some pics


Looks great, both bike and riding position.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks for all your help with this.
> 
> I went to Dave Mellor Cycles today, our better lbs and they thought immediately it would be fine so I had a bike fit. Everything good and they just had to flip stem and I'm going to change the bars from a 44cn to a 42. Here are some pics


Looks fine to me, young man... Enjoy your rides, and on those lovely, sunny days in the country, think of your FIL and say a little "thanks".

You'll even be carrying bits of his DNA in the bar tape, so he'll be on the ride too, in more than just spirit 

My FIL has a De Rosa... I think I might wind up with that soon, but thankfully he's in rude health generally (but his knees aren't).


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

It looks perfect 
Enjoy the hell out of it


----------



## contadino (26 Mar 2016)

My FiL only had a tractor so consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2016)

Impossible! Dangerous! Sell it and buy something else! It can't be done! 






Oh - a minor tweak, and it fits ...!


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2016)

Hardly a slammed seat post 

Enjoy the bike


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2016)

contadino said:


> My FiL only had a tractor so consider yourself fortunate.


He might consider you the fortunate one when he hits the steep climbs


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Hardly a slammed seat post
> 
> Enjoy the bike




Yeah yeah


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Impossible! Dangerous! Sell it and buy something else! It can't be done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You too Mr Smarty Pants


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> My most comfortable bikes are both 57's, which I use for longer rides, I'm 5 ft 11. I have a 55 as well, but that is not great for long rides, it's fitted nicely, but it is really only nice on shorter faster rides.



5ft 11 here also, all my rides measure at 54 as Ive owned and used 56 frames before and ended up purchasing a shorter stem as I felt stretched out.

Peoples height has nothing to do with what size frame you should ride as said above


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2016)

I suspect that some more minor tweaking will be needed after a few long rides, but it definitely looks a reasonable start.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> or you are a woman.
> 
> Just sayin'


I guess you mean because the top tube on ladies' bicycles is much lower, to allow for swinging over a petticoat-clad leg?


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> 5ft 11 here also, all my rides measure at 54 as Ive owned and used 56 frames before and ended up purchasing a shorter stem as I felt stretched out.
> 
> Peoples height has nothing to do with what size frame you should ride as said above


I'm somewhere round 5' 11" to 6' (depending on the weather), my BTwin is a 57, my Cube and my Apollo are 58's. No adjustment needed on any of them other than moving the seat post.

What does this prove? Nothing really, other than there are so many variables, both in bikes and people, that you can never give a truly definitive answer.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Mar 2016)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2016)

Told yah.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2016)

I've got gorilla arms, long legs, and a short torso. I'm a bike fitters nightmare.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got gorilla arms, long legs, and a short torso. I'm a bike fitters nightmare.


Is this you?


View: https://youtu.be/KqNnPrxzm3g


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KqNnPrxzm3g



Pretty much.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got gorilla arms, long legs, and a short torso. I'm a bike fitters nightmare.


I have come to the conclusion i have flexible hamstrings and a stiff back , as i found out when i tried the fizik spine concept thing that recommended me a saddle based on the fact i can touch the ground but most f my flexion is from the legs rather than the back.


----------



## Chris9181 (28 Mar 2016)

Chris9181 said:


> Thanks for all your help with this.
> 
> I went to Dave Mellor Cycles today, our better lbs and they thought immediately it would be fine so I had a bike fit. Everything good and they just had to flip stem and I'm going to change the bars from a 44cn to a 42. Here are some pics


Just a quick question please as I've still got to book bike in for handle bar change for a 42cm. They have said £50 to fit and that includes the bars (Giant £20), £15 for tape and £15 to fit. Does that seem OK? I was wondering about having The Giant logo on a Trek but not sure if I'm just being anal


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Mar 2016)

Sounds like a great deal to me and yes, you are!


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2016)

Doesn't sound excessive
You could source a Bontrager bar and preferred tape online and then get them to fit. Won't save you money probably but you'll have what you want

http://www.swinnertoncycles.co.uk/c...+listing+ads&gclid=CI3JweSg48sCFZadGwodaN0MmQ

That said, the logo may not even be visible once in place and taped? And would be the easy option and the taping will be done well


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2016)

I think the bars are £20, tape £15, labour £15 to fit bars and tape. That's how I read it, seems reasonable as will take half an hour


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2016)

I've changed from 40 to 38, made a big difference to me in that I no longer got de Quervains tendonitis in my thumb from rolling my wrists in


----------



## Kajjal (28 Mar 2016)

If unsure pay to have it properly, the price is reasonable. Main thing is the bike fits you.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Mar 2016)

The price is right, I'd say. You have to get the bars angled correctly, and the brifter in the right place. It's very likely if you did it yourself you'd find yourself unwrapping the bars and moving things around a few times. You'd also likely need to make sure both derailleurs and brakes are set up correctly. If I did this job, it would probably take a couple of hours. The mechanic will do it faster, so it's a win/win.

As for branding, it depends on the bars. My giant handlebars have "giant" wrapping the bar either side of the stem, so it's very visible (even though I've never noticed it). Google shows bars where it would be covered by tape.

As others have said, it may not be necessary. Like the frame itself, the width isn't what you would pick if you were building from scratch, but you can very possibly live with it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Mar 2016)

It's about par for the course. This is why Id advise people to learn how to do things like the bar tape themselves. It's actually not that taxing, and you can save yourself some wedge. My bar tape tends to get grotty quite quickly, if I didn't do the re taping myself, I'd be paying bike shops quite a lot.


----------

